# Volunteering/ unpaid job on 457 subclass visa



## Little Otter (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I have been sponsored by an Australian employer and I'm living in Sydney - I am very much aware of the fact that I cannot do any work apart from the work I do for my employer but would you know whether I can do volunteering or unpaid work to use my skills offer support to community and gain new experience? I've checked a few sources but they provide conflicting information so it would be fantastic to verify that.

Thank you very much in advance,
LO


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

The American make you work like a day job but the Aussie make you work like this is your last job..


----------

